# Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2011)

*Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. Januar 2011)

*Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Also bei dem Bild da oben MUSS man ja an das Laubgebläse aka GeForce NV30 denken 
Nicht mein Ding. Das sieht ja schon laut aus


----------



## Reigenspieler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Das Video soll wohl ein Scherz sein. oO Das ist doch nur ein Kühler.


----------



## X Broster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Gut gemachte Werbung.

Das einzige was mir sauer aufstößt sind die beiden 130mm Lüfter, die wahrscheinlich nicht zu wechseln sind.


----------



## kress (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Ein sehr ..... eigenartiges Video für nen Cpu-Kühler. 
Das Plastik sieht auch irgendwie billig aus, ich hätte das weggelassen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*



kress schrieb:


> Ein sehr ..... eigenartiges Video für nen Cpu-Kühler.
> Das Plastik sieht auch irgendwie billig aus, ich hätte das weggelassen.



Hab ich mir gerade auch gedacht   
Zudem ist das Video so schlecht gemacht, dass das nur selbstironisch sein KANN  
Oh mein Gott - da kommt was auf uns zu... der Chuck Norris der Kühler!


----------



## Chimera (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Hm, wird wohl nix für Silent-Fans werden  Schon der normale Frio ist mit den Standardbläsern kein Leisetreter. Bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob ich je nen leisen Lüfter von TT zu sehen bekam. Hab selber nen 130mm TT Silent Wheel, der aber Befestigungslöcher bei 120mm hat und auch wenn der nicht ganz leise ist, gut kühlen tut er


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Chuck Norris brauch kühler der is Coolste bei dem bleibt alls kalt. 

Aber mal im ernst das Video is schon echt naja bescheiden etwas lächerlich ! Aber sonst bin mal gespannt


----------



## SaKuL (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

So ein Drecksvideo! Sorry, aber ist doch wirklich so, oder?
Der reine Kühlkörper erinnert mich stark an Prolimatechs Megahalems-Serie.


----------



## Ovaron (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Wenn man schon ein Werbevideo zu einem Produkt macht, sollte man wenigstens darauf achten, das die Qualität dses Videos stimmt. Die gerenderten Szenen waren mehr als nur unterirdisch, und es fehlte mir eine Kernaussage, die mit diesem Video gemacht werden soll.
Das Video hat micht jetzt mehr abgeschreckt als begeistert, und imho wäre es da die bessere Alternative gewesen, einfach ein OC-Session mit den Temps die mit diesem Kühler erreicht werden zu zeigen!


----------



## Gamiac (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Eine frechere Kopie des Megahalem gibt es wohl nicht und dann schön mit Plastik verschleiert das Plagiat .
Ich habe den Megashadow und dagegen kann das Teil sowieso nicht anstinken .
Bin mir sicher der Befestigungs Kit erreicht im Leben nicht das Niveau von Prolimatech und der Rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben .
Designed for Over Clocker Kings buahh selten so gelacht .

Gamiac


----------



## Anchorage (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Ich habe bei dem Video einen Lachanfall hoch zehn bekommen. Man man man das ist so eine Freche Prolimatech Megahalem koppie.


----------



## Lycos (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Wahnsinn ist das Video schwul. Wie man sich so einen Billig-Mist überhaupt online stellen traut?


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Das Video ist ja mal echt schlecht gemacht.


----------



## PixelSign (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

WAS IST DAS DENN ???
sowas lächerliches hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. wieder mal ein schönes beispiel welche zielgruppe für hardware angesprochen wird. das kann ja nur den bach runtergehen.


----------



## MrNice1989 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

is doch bloß en gemoddeter Megahalems


----------



## IceMaster88 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Haha wie geil is das denn xD So ein grottiges Video xP
Das ist so schlecht, dass es schon fast wieder .... nein, das bleibt einfach schlecht =D=D=D
Naja ma schaun was der Kühler so schaft^^ Bin ma auf die Test's gespannt, wenn sich da einer ran traut


----------



## R20 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Was hat das eigentlich mit Apple zu tun? Steht bei mir rechts unten ganz groß da, bei verwandte Themen.


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Also bei 0:30 tun sie uns ja den gefallen und zeigen uns den Kühler ohne das Plastikgedöns. Ich hab grad nen Megahalems da und mal verglichen. Bis auf winzige Details ist das einfachmal derselbe Kühler. Also das ist echt dreist


----------



## DeadlyTear (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*



IceMaster88 schrieb:


> Haha wie geil is das denn xD So ein grottiges Video xP
> Das ist so schlecht, dass es schon fast wieder .... nein, das bleibt einfach schlecht =D=D=D



Gebe dir da voll und ganz recht. Da waren technisch ja sogar die selbstgedrehten Raumschiffepisoden einer Serie eines gewissen Spielemagaziens besser..


----------



## ReaCT (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Was hat ein Römer der Antike auf einem Raumschiff zu tun?

Das Video ist ansonsten genial dazu zu gebrauchen um sich kaputt zu lachen


----------



## 3-way (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Das Video ist doch toll geworden. Jeder Nerd bekommt direkt nen Harten!

Dabei frage ich mich dennoch wer 240Watt Abwärme mit nem Luftkühler kühlen will.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

lol, das Video is ein Scherz, oder?

ps: warum sehen pcgh Redakteure nicht so aus?


----------



## Kaktus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Ich frag mich warum sich hier viele über die Kopie aufregen. Schaut euch mal auf dem Markt genau um, sehr sehr viele Kühler werden unter diversen Labels verkauft. Den meisten fällt es nur nicht auf. Zumal es auch vorkommt das zwei Firmen eigentlich ein und die Selbe Firma ist. Und kaum ein Kühlerhersteller tatsächlich selbst fertigt, ähnlich wie bei Netzteilen. Die bestellen auch meist nur fertige Konzepte die sie nur noch für sich anpassen.


----------



## elohim (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

@Kaktus:
mich würde nur interessieren wer genau entwickelt, wer produziert und wer nur bestellt/vertreibt 
Weisst du da zufällig genaueres?

Z.B. hab ich sämtliche Alpenföhn Kühler schon von anderen Herstellern gesehen( IceHammer, DeepCool), die scheinen halt nur das exklusive Vertriebsrecht für Deutschland zu besitzen.



grossartiges Video btw


----------



## Kaktus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Ich wüsste spontan keinen Hersteller der Kühler wirklich selbst entwickelt und fertigen lässt. 

Vermutlich dürften komplett eigene Hersteller lediglich Zalman und Noctua (bin ich mir aber auch nicht Sicher) sein. Thermaltake eigentlich ebenfalls. Bei den meisten anderen Herstellern weiß ich das sie nicht selbst produzieren und fertigen. Es wird zum größten Teil nicht mal selbst entwickelt. Entwicklungskosten sind riesig. Gleiches sieht man ja auch bei NT Herstellern. Kaum einer produziert selbst sondern sagt nur was er im NT drin haben will. 
Das ist ja auch alles nicht schlimm, sofern das Produkt am Ende stimmt und das leistet was es leisten soll. 

Achja, einer der größten OEM Herstellern bei CPU Kühlern ist übrigens Akasa  Die entwickeln und fertigen selbst. Für sich und für einige andere. AVC gehört auch zu den Großen, ist aber ehe auf Boxed Modelle spezialisiert. Nahzu jeder mit AMD Boxed Kühler hat entweder ein Foxconn oder AVC Modell.


----------



## elohim (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Bei Noctua stellt ja Koolink die Kühler her. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass die österreichische Seite nicht viel mehr macht als Marketing, Service, Ideen, etc...

Ich glaube, dass Scythe, Thermalright und Prolimatech selbst entwickeln, nachdem was ich gehört hab, aber 100%sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht...


----------



## Kaktus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Ich bezweifle es bei Prolimatech. Sehr groß sind die nicht. Ich denke eher das sie einen Kooperationsvertrag mit anderen Herstellern in bestimmten Regionen (Weltweit) haben mit denen sie zusammen entwickeln. Aber dann eben in bestimmten Ländern unter ihren Namen und in anderen Länder die Kühler unter anderem Namen laufen. Diese Art des Verkaufs und der Zusammenarbeit ich ja generell gang und gebe, in allen Bereichen der Wirtschaft.


----------



## elohim (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

jo ich meinte ja entwickeln, produzieren werden wohl andere, Prolimatech ist ja von Ex-Thermalright Mitarbeitern gegründet worden btw.

Wie gesagt, ich fänd es halt mal interessant zu wissen wer konkret wo herstellen lässt, und wer zumindest entwickelt. Aber das ganze ist wahrscheinlich ziemlich verworren und schwer zu durchschauen wenn man da keinen Insider an der Hand hat


----------



## Kaktus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Das wirst du niemals genau erfahren, das sind gut gehütete Geheimnisse  Und das nicht ohne Grund. Da würden sich einige umschauen wenn sie wüssten was sie eigentlich wirklich im Rechner haben  Denn meist werden bestimmte Marken Verteufelt von Leuten die eigentlich genau diese Produkte unter anderem Labe im Rechner stecken haben  Immer wieder Lustig das zu sehen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Wirklich dreisst wäre nur wenn die versprochene Leistung nicht Haltbar wäre. Aber wie will man das Testen? Wenn eine CPU z.B. 140W TDP hat, wie sehr muss die hochgejagt werden? Da kommt man in Flüssigstickstoff gefilde. Vom aussehen her wie ein Spielzeug ab 3Jahren . Stinken tut das Hartplastik wahrscheinlich en masse.
Also was spricht gegen einen Test um das alles zu wiederlegen? Viele wollen doch an der Stelle mehr Hardware Nachrichten. & das ist wiklich harte Ware!


----------



## elohim (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

mit einem 1090T oder 980x, stark übertaktet, sind 240W kein Problem


----------



## Kaktus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

Wer die CPU auf 240W hoch jagt der hat eh einen Sockenschuss. Oder zahlt seine Stromrechnung nicht selbst. Meine 400€ Nachzahlung hatte mich auch ein wenig geschockt... aber vielleicht sollten 3 Rechner nicht stetig 24/7 laufen nur weil man zu Faul ist sie aus zu machen 

Nein im ernst, wer so hoch taktet sollte sich eine gute Wasserkühlung anschaffen. Und ansonsten .... CPU Kühlung ist nicht alles... die Spannungswandler werden extrem belastet und einige Boards gehen da irgendwann hopps.


----------



## elohim (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

hehe, davon abgesehen, würde ich das allein schon wegen der Lautstärke (mit Luftkühler) persönlich nicht dauerhaft machen...
aber es gibt ja genug Leute, die das alles nicht abschreckt...


----------



## miagi.pl (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*

sagt mal habt ihr bei dem vid auch so gelacht wie ich?

die werbung ehy was soll sie mir sagen ? ich muss nur n gesicht  aufsetzen als wuerde ich aufm pot sitzen und schon erscheint zwischen  meinen haenden so ein wannebe highend cpu kuehler?

einfach mal ueber lustig, die kopieren den prolimatech megahalem machen bischen plastik und 2 luefter drann und nehmen NUR 6mm headpipes und das ist dann die Offenbarung?


----------



## miagi.pl (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: Youtube-Trailer stellt neuen CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP vor*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> lol, das Video is ein Scherz, oder?
> 
> ps: warum sehen pcgh Redakteure nicht so aus?


loool so lustig in russland duerfen die frauen echt nicht aus der kueche gehen egal was sie machen sollen  ahahahaha ... soz


----------

